# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Dwarven Stronghold Mansion

## Gamerprinter

We don't seem to get enough dungeon, underground, cavernous challenges here, so I thought I'd make a request for one. Everybody appreciates dwarves to some degree, so lets show them some appreciation by creating an underground dwarven stronghold map. This could be a "city map" or an encounter scale section of stone halls, chambers, and cave passages.

Create a Dwarven stronghold mansion in a cavernous region of the Underdark. Combine natural cavernous features with worked stone, metal accoutrements like gates, doors, weapon platforms.

This could be a remote Dwarven clan outpost, part of an Underdark trading post or a major Dwarven Under City. Consider who might be the major local threat and place defense specifically for that threat...

Whoa! We got a Dwarf hater! One Nay - that's not good!  :Razz: 

GP

PS: I created this 3D image specifically for this post!

----------


## Steel General

Great idea GP!

----------


## philipstephen

i am in process of working on a dwarf stronghold made from an asylum's floorplans.

so of course i am in favour of such a thing.

bring it on!

----------


## ravells

I like it!! Having seen Torstan's latest Iso cavern....well, it's going to take some beating!

----------


## Vorhees

The Dwarfs are a great distinctive culture but i look forward to seeing the different views on that  :Smile:

----------


## paladin_of_light

Make sure none of the doors are more than 3 feet high  :Razz: . That should keep out most of the intruders. Also, traps that affect only tall-folk.

----------


## Endarguul

I really like the idea. Dwarves a major part in nearly every fanatasy setting.

----------


## Rythal

voted yes, in hopes that psyekl will grace us with his amazing talent with underground cavern maps.

----------


## DevinNight

My next campaign takes place in a dwarven city.. so I would actually find time to enter this one.

----------

